# Bildhintergrund ändern / Werbefoto



## tilsenline (8. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich soll für einen Kumpel ein Bild etwas umgestalten. Er möchte eigentlich einen schwarzen Hintergrund. Er ist der Meinung, daß es dann etwas edler wirkt. Diese Meinung teile ich nicht ganz.


----------



## nero_85 (8. November 2005)

Schön, dass du dich uns mitteilst! Aber warum eröffnest du hier einen Thread um Geschichten zu erzählen? Was war da jetzt deine Frage? Außerdem wärs toll wenn man das Bild auch anschaun könnte!


----------



## tilsenline (8. November 2005)

ja ich frage mich auch gerade wo die Bilder geblieben sind.


----------



## tilsenline (8. November 2005)

2. Versuch mit Bildern.


----------



## tilsenline (8. November 2005)

Hat jemand eine Idee das Produkt toll in Scene zu setzen?


----------



## BSA (8. November 2005)

Jupp, setz ne nackte Frau drauf und du hast es toll in Szene gesetzt! 

Also ich denke so wie das erste Bild ist es okay oder nciht?


----------



## metty (8. November 2005)

Ich würde auch das erste Bild nehmen.
Das mit dem Himmel wirkt einfach nicht natürlich und das schwarze ist zu plump.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## tilsenline (8. November 2005)

hm..?
Das erste Bild ist gut, jedoch brauche ich so einen richtigen Eyecatcher.


----------



## AKrebs70 (8. November 2005)

BSA sagte doch schon



			
				BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jupp, setz ne nackte Frau drauf und du hast es toll in Szene gesetzt!


 

Ne, jetzt mal ernst.
Für welchen Zweck soll es den sein?
ebay?

Axel


----------



## tilsenline (8. November 2005)

ja...auch..!

Aber eine nackte ist auch etwas plump


----------



## BSA (8. November 2005)

Dann modellier noch ein paar lampen auf die Nachttische oder irgendwie ne Blume übers Bild --> Bild oder ähnliches!


----------



## AKrebs70 (8. November 2005)

Ich denke mal er meint etwas als Eyecatcher das auf das Produkt selber hinweist.

Für ebay lasse es einfach so wie im Bild 1.

Axel


----------



## zioProduct (9. November 2005)

Stell das Bett auf nen Müllhaufen, umgeben von Schlamm etc. und das Bett, ohne Mackel, dann hast du deinen Eyecatcher...

1tes Bild ist doch gut...


----------



## Mamphil (9. November 2005)

Zum "schwarzen" Bild: Es wirkt nicht edler, es wirkt schlecht retuschiert. In einer dunklen Umgebung gäbe es helle Reflexionen nur von Lampen oder Aufhellfolien, die Reflexe und Schatten am Bett passen überhaupt nicht. Und auch in einem schwarzen Studio gibt es Schattierungen etc. vom Schwarz.

Idee: Wenn du das Bett künstlich vom Hintergrund abheben willst, es also nicht im Hintergrund sitzen, sondern davor schweben soll, probiere mal einen "Glow" aus. (dafür werde ich jetzt vermutlich gesteinigt) Dann ist klar, dass Objekt freigestellt und unabhängig von der Umgebung ist und das Betrachterauge fühlt sich nicht betrogen.

Mamphil


----------



## Lenhard (10. November 2005)

Ich könnte es mir gut vorstellen, wenn du unter das Bett (in Bild 3 - dem schwarzen) eine ganz Leichte Spiegelung hineinbasteln würdest...Das ist allerdings ein rießen Aufwand.

Aber ich finde auch das Erste Bild am Besten...

Mfg Lenny


----------

